# Colnago Regisrtry



## Old_biker59 (Jan 23, 2015)

*Colnago Registry*

I have a 70/80's Colnago. With the serial number JO 89 on the right rear drop out.
The bike has parts on it from the 80's to 90's. I can't properly identify the year or model. Can be seen
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7443/13952915104_ccce3e9d83.jpg

My idea is to get a correct ID, so I can put the right parts on it. As far as I understand it could be a Super or Mexico or something earlier?

Is there a registry where I can properly ID the frame. 

Opinions also welcome.ut:


----------

